# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Fly представляет стильный четырехъядерный смартфон IQ4412 Quad Coral

## Labs

В линейке тонких и производительных смартфонов Fly приятное пополнение – четырехъядерная модель IQ4412 Quad Coral с крупным AMOLED-дисплеем. Сочетая в себе одновременно изящество и мощь, этот элегантный и функциональный аксессуар с толщиной всего 6.9 мм предлагает широкие возможности для общения и развлечений.

*Стильный и эргономичный дизайн*

При изготовлении Fly IQ4412 Quad Coral используется особый soft touch пластик, он отличается высокой прочностью и в то же время визуально и тактильно напоминает металл. Монолитный лаконичный корпус устройства имеет оптимальные размеры для того, чтобы его было удобно держать в руке, а расположение всех элементов тщательно продумано таким образом, чтобы пальцы легко дотягивались до всех аппаратных и сенсорных кнопок.

*Высококачественный дисплей*

Экран новинки основан на технологии Super AMOLED, которая обеспечивает ему отличное качество цветопередачи и широкие углы обзора как по вертикали, так и по горизонтали. Дисплей имеет нестандартную диагональ 4,77”, он поддерживает разрешение 720х1280 точек и характеризуется плотностью пикселей на дюйм 308 PPI. Такой экран позволяет с одинаковым комфортом переписываться в мессенджерах, просматривать веб-страницы, фотографии, видео и читать.

*Мультимедийные возможности*

Для съемки фото и видео в устройстве предусмотрено сразу две камеры. Фронтальная имеет разрешение 5 МП и предназначается для видеозвонков. Тыловой 8-мегапиксельный модуль оснащается BSI-матрицей, автофокусом и светодиодной вспышкой. Он позволяет создавать панорамы и HDR-снимки и записывать видео в формате Full HD. Помимо этого, в устройстве имеется микрофон с функцией подавления шумов и динамик громкой связи.

*Коммуникации*

Будучи продвинутой моделью, Fly IQ4412 Quad Coral предлагает самые разнообразные средства связи. Смартфон располагает модулями беспроводной связи Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth и GPS. Он поддерживает карты micro-SIM и оборудован разъемами microUSB и 3,5 мм аудио.  Кроме того, в устройстве присутствуют непременные датчики освещенности и приближения.

*Производительность и ОС*

В «сердце» этого смартфона – мощный четырехъядерный процессор MTK6589T, работающий с частотой 1,5 ГГц, а также графический чип PowerVR SGX544MP и 1 ГБ оперативной памяти. Благодаря им модель легко справляется с самыми трудоемкими приложениями и современными мобильными играми. Для хранения пользовательских данных предусмотрено 16 ГБ встроенной памяти. 

Ёмкость батареи нового Fly IQ4412 Coral - 2000 мАч.

Программной основой модели является операционная система Android 4.2.1. Обладая простым и интуитивно понятным интерфейсом, она делает работу со смартфоном приятной и естественной. А усовершенствованная система уведомлений с выводом на дисплей интерактивной информации и возможность использования голосового ввода превращают общение с этим флагманом в одно сплошное удовольствие.

*Стоимость*

Смартфон Fly IQ4412 Quad Coral можно приобрести уже сейчас. Ориентировочная стоимость модели в Интернете составляет $340.

Гарантия устройства составляет 2 года с даты приобретения.

----------

